# bag limits



## Gary M12 (Aug 10, 2007)

1 Archery
1 Rifle
1 shotgun
1 muzzle loader
1 second (antlerless)
1 third (antlerless) depending on the area you hunt in


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

BC generally 3 

Ab ...pending on yer draws up to about 10 
last time I hunted in AB I was eligible for 7 
gen white /mule 
wt doe draw 
supplimental wt doe (good for 2)
Camp wainwright draw (good for 2 any specis)

one could get mulie draw as well as a couple other special draw ....potentially about 12 deer can be harvested if the stars align just right in Alberta


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

1


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

just a small note mule deer are protected in manitoba not even by draw august 27 th seems so faaarrrrr away


----------

